

Larry and Sergey's CS349 at Stanford (last updated Oct 1998) - econner
http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/349/

======
javanix
I think my favorite part of this was:

 _It has culminated in the WebBase project whose aims are to maintain a local
copy of the World Wide Web_

Weird to think that a local copy of the internet was actually feasible only
twelve years ago.

~~~
pjscott
And it took up roughly 150 GB. Six average BluRay movies take up as much space
on disk as the 1998 internet. Hosting that much on Amazon S3 would cost about
$20 per month, not including bandwidth bills.

Boggles the mind, doesn't it?

~~~
pak
It goes to show that even if space and bandwidth are cheap (and they will only
get cheaper), creating content will always be enormously expensive.

------
kylemathews
This is a bit surreal. 12 years ago, two of the most powerful men in the world
were lowly graduate students...

~~~
frisco
Is that really uncommon? Where was your average "young powerful elite" a whole
twelve years ago? I think that _on average_ they were lowly grad students or
undergrads a decade ago. The bounds for movement over 12 years is huge. It's a
long time.

------
akozak
In case anyone is curious, here is a working link to the paper for the
Introduction class, _The Anatomy of a Large-Scale Hypertextual Web Search
Engine_ : <http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html>

------
zmarty
So... they were teaching a whole course while they were PhD students?

~~~
frisco
Yeah; not that uncommon for a major research university.

------
abless
Imagine having been a TA for this class...

~~~
frisco
It looks like the TA, Diane Tang, ended up at Google.

~~~
lian
Twist ending!

------
raheemm
Stanford has some bad-ass classes...

